# General Discussion > General Discussion / Chit Chat >  My book

## HanneSThEGreaT

Wow, long time no post here!

I miss this place tremendously, but time, time, time...

Just thought that I'd let you know that my book is now published. The link is here:

https://bpbonline.com/collections/vi...-2019-in-depth

I am in the process of writing another book, but that will only be finished end of the year, hopefully.

Hopefully I can pop in more often

Hannes

----------


## VictorN

Congrats!  :Thumb:  :Smilie:

----------


## Arjay

Congrats!

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Amazon link:

https://www.amazon.com/Visual-Studio...s%2C343&sr=8-5

----------


## Sahir

Congrats Hannes

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Thanks guys!

The link to my second book "JavaScript for Gurus" on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...t_bibl_vppi_i1

----------


## benrayburn

Congrats on the book!

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Link to my third book. It is available on Amazon as well:

Cross-Platform Modern Apps with VS Code

https://www.amazon.com/Cross-Platfor...rt+J.+du+Preez

----------


## VictorN

Congrats again!  :Thumb: 5

----------

